# Finley's decision comes Today



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Michael Finley should make his decision today. Chances are he will go to Miami since they have a lot more to offer than everyone else but I think next in line would be the Wolves. KG could've been in Miami at the VMAs like Wade and Shaq but he was doing his best to bring Finley to Minny. I do think we have a good chance but I won't be surprised if he signs else where... Well at least in Miami.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm guessing he signs with Miami too, but I think we're probably next on the list.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well with the Spurs signing Nick Van Exel, our chances grow greater. I don't see any realistic chance of him joining the Suns so it is really between us and the Heat now. Chances just continue to get better.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Well with the Spurs signing Nick Van Exel, our chances grow greater. I don't see any realistic chance of him joining the Suns so it is really between us and the Heat now. Chances just continue to get better.



Not neccessarily, Finley could still go to the Spurs:


> The team did not disclose terms of the contract, but ESPN.com's Marc Stein reported that the Spurs were able to sign Van Exel without cutting into the estimated $2.5 million they have offered free-agent swingman Michael Finley for next season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Not neccessarily, Finley could still go to the Spurs:



Wow. Thanks Weasel. But I would hope and think that the Spurs have lost interest in FInley and just going on to sign NVE now...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm liking our chanes of getting Finley more and more. No matter what they can offer him, the Spurs chances of getting Finley just decreased. Too many players need shots in the backcourt now. 

What Minnesota has to offer Finley is a big role. He's vying to be the 4th option in San Antonio, and would be the 3rd option at best in Miami, probably 4th or 5th. At best, he does what Eddie Jones did last year. In Phoenix, he would be the 4th option. 

In Minny, he's probably the 2nd/3rd option, similar to Wally. While we certainly wouldn't be at the level of a Miami or San Antonio, his still being a feature player in Minnesota has to count for something. 

Phoenix might be tough to beat out, given his positive past with the franchise, and his career-long teammate running the point down there. He would also be assured of a starting spot...


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Man, I would so love to see Michael Finley in a Wolves uni next season, I just can't believe how long it took for the converstion to really get started about bringing him here. I read the papers, check on the web and try to catch as much basketball news as possible, so I will pat myself on the back for being the first one to start the topic. I think it all looks pretty good right now, but at the same time it could still go either way and we'd end up with Finley. I don't know, just looking for something to hype myself up on...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

You were the first to bring it up and I gave you rep. You are a really good poster man, just keep posting.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm hoping he either signs with us or the Spurs. Because if he goes to San Antonio, that means they won't retain Devin Brown, and I think he'd be a nice signing for us.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Fin will come to Minny and if Spurs do sign Fin, expect Devin Brown to go to Utah


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, I guess there was no decision.



sheefo13 said:


> KG could've been in Miami at the VMAs like Wade and Shaq but he was doing his best to bring Finley to Minny. I


Really? After last year? Just attending or on camera?

So we have our MLE?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We have 2.5M left on our MLE. Buit hey, it is good to see some posts here from you jokeaward!


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Yup, the only thing we have to offer Finley is a starting spot...but that's something the other suitors don't have. Finley has stated in the past that he wants to start and get minutes, basically to play. 

We could use Finley the most and if we do manage to sign him, we'd be back in the playoff race. Though, I would think that we'd get rid of Hassell or Wally if we signed Finley...either for a center or point guard.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

well,ric bucher of the ESPN group sais that after the meeting with him the wolves havent felt to good and "you can count them out"

that's to bad if it so.

it seems really like we are not going to be is choise.

is there any one in the market for us to also add to the team? 
is a trade is going to happen what do you think?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh well, getting Finley here was too good to be true. Now I will be hoping that the Spurs get him so that we will be able to nab Devin Brown...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Oh well, getting Finley here was too good to be true. Now I will be hoping that the Spurs get him so that we will be able to nab Devin Brown...


somone here said devin brown is utah's eye bull id he aint resigning with the spurs-what about that?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not sure what u said man...


Well Finley is to sign with the Spurs. That means we have a better chance of getting Devin Brown now. So he went to the team that we wanted. Funny how coach Popovich said he would be surprised if finley didn't go to Pheonix and now he is in SA..... Wierd.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'd rather have Brown than Finley anyways. Hopefully we try to sign him.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

Devin Brown is a better choice anyway i think


----------

